

Constitution of the United States - forgotAgain
http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html

======
supergirl
???

~~~
forgotAgain
There have been many NSA discussions on HN. Quite a few of the comments give
an interpretation of the Constitution. I thought the source could be useful.

~~~
greenyoda
Except that the text of the Constitution alone, without any commentary, is
very hard to understand. Its current meaning is based on over two centuries of
Supreme Court cases, etc. So a better source would be something like
Wikipedia, which at least gives you some historical background and
explanation:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Constitution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Constitution)

~~~
eboody
I whole heartedly disagree. The supreme court may have changed things here and
there, the intention of our finding fathers is right there in plain English. I
think anyone can understand what our finding fathers were trying to achieve
when you think of the context therein. It was designed to protect we the
people from an oppressive government, while enumerating the 6 core functions
of the federal government, quite simply might I add, in the preamble.
Considering this, it is very relevant to the state out country is in. This
document is a set of principles, and principles are timeless.

